# Recommended WL GSD in Sweden or Norway



## marwin (Jan 6, 2015)

Looking for a reputable breeder in Norway or Sweden, would love a recommendation! Looking for a calm family dog I can use at work to help with tracking wildlife.


----------



## HHH (Dec 5, 2017)

Do you live in Norway or Sweden since you ask specific about these countries? There is some litters in Norway now, and in Sweden I guess there are several more. Basically I would not recommend WL as a family dog, most of them requires more than that. Many of the SL are good tracking dogs, if this is the main work you want them for.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

HHH said:


> Do you live in Norway or Sweden since you ask specific about these countries? There is some litters in Norway now, and in Sweden I guess there are several more. Basically I would not recommend WL as a family dog, most of them requires more than that. Many of the SL are good tracking dogs, if this is the main work you want them for.


I disagree with that. What it really comes down to is finding the right breeder. A wl can be just as good as a sl for a pet.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

HHH , Hilde , could you provide those names of the working line breeders of GSD in Norway and Sweden.
I was introduced to Swedish bred dogs through Mona Wiehen who with her husband Tomas did border patrol with their dogs.

Now I have a better idea of Marwin's question about the female who strongly reacted to the gunshot.

That would have been part of the Swedish Mentality Test .

Marwin , what else was written about the female? What were her strengths. Did she recover ?

The Mentality Test is great . Mona Wiehen and years later a forum member Bjorn gave lots of details including
little youtube clips of dogs being tested.

For myself , especially in real-life use, with possible gunshot during focused work , I would look to another litter.


----------



## marwin (Jan 6, 2015)

Based in Norway yes so importing a puppy from further away is tricky with the current legislation. Have had WL dogs before and been very happy with them as family dogs. Have looked at some local SL breeders but it's awful to see what they have done to the development of the breeds back. For me health comes first without a doubt.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

HHH would you breed your male ?


----------



## HHH (Dec 5, 2017)

cloudpump said:


> I disagree with that. What it really comes down to is finding the right breeder. A wl can be just as good as a sl for a pet.


Most of the WL I know here in Norway or Sweden is not something I would call a calm family dog ​​without being actively used for sport or work. If they have a proper job, of course they can become great family dogs.


----------



## HHH (Dec 5, 2017)

marwin said:


> Based in Norway yes so importing a puppy from further away is tricky with the current legislation. Have had WL dogs before and been very happy with them as family dogs. Have looked at some local SL breeders but it's awful to see what they have done to the development of the breeds back. For me health comes first without a doubt.


I totally agree that many SL breeders breeds bad dogs, and for a sport dog or working dog I would never have thought the idea of ​​having one of these lines. For me it's not the dogs health the worst part, because there are problems with some WL also, but SL hasn’t the temperament or mentality who is needed


----------



## HHH (Dec 5, 2017)

carmspack said:


> HHH would you breed your male ?


He has not been used for breeding yet. I want him to be approved first (körung)


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

According to my BF from Norway... there are less breeders, different program goals, hence less range than we may see here. Family dogs / pets are less prevalent than in the states and even then treated differently.

Perhaps HHH is speaking for the WL and kennels that she’s familiar with in those countries... they can probably be found, but not as easily.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Fodder said:


> According to my BF from Norway... there are less breeders, different program goals, hence less range than we may see here. Family dogs / pets are less prevalent than in the states and even then treated differently.
> 
> Perhaps HHH is speaking for the WL and kennels that she’s familiar with in those countries... they can probably be found, but not as easily.


These were my thoughts as well.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Good luck in your puppy search, Marwin. I wish that I could be of help. Please keep us updated. I'd love to know what you end up with.


----------



## HHH (Dec 5, 2017)

Most WL breeders in Norway/Sweden aims to breed dogs that should be used for high sport, police, military or security. They are high in drive and temperament, and sometimes with a good portion of aggression and dominans. Not a «bad» type of aggresion, but something who need to be handeled right. I don’t know if our dogs are so differnt from yours, but it is seldom people has a WL as a family dog without using them for some kind of work or sport. 
I have sent @marwin a PM with a name of a breeder (WL) in Norway.


----------



## Shepdad (Oct 24, 2017)

HHH said:


> Most WL breeders in Norway/Sweden aims to breed dogs that should be used for high sport, police, military or security. They are high in drive and temperament, and sometimes with a good portion of aggression and dominans. Not a «bad» type of aggresion, but something who need to be handeled right. I don’t know if our dogs are so differnt from yours, but it is seldom people has a WL as a family dog without using them for some kind of work or sport.
> I have sent @marwin a PM with a name of a breeder (WL) in Norway.


The US is the third largest country in area with the third largest population in the world, so there is a huge range of people and their different needs, preferences, viewpoints; and that also creates a huge range of GSDs of different types and temperaments. Also, because of distance from Europe, a somewhat independent approach to GSDs. Culturally, there is a huge emphasis on individuality, sometimes to an excess, where anything goes. Americans are also known for pampering their pets and spoiling their pet children. So in general there is a less focused approach to GSDs as a working dog than in Norway, and perhaps 90% or more of WLs end up as pure home companions without work or sport and with varying levels of training from zero to extremely well trained. GSDs are the third most popular pure breed of dog in the U.S. so there are literally millions of them, several times bigger than the human population of Norway. Most family dogs are also kept as home protection dogs due to their reputation as being protective and therein lies the problem of natural aggression not being balanced with nerve strength and training. Hollywood has also played a mostly negative role in making the breed more popular than it should be, and the GSD being a handsome animal has also been to its detriment.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

^ ding ding ding ding ding


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

thank you for your time and the list of litters and breeders HHH Hilde.

this was like Christmas come early for me . There is hope !


----------

